# Ultimate Dog Tease



## GSDLoverII

Ultimate Dog Tease
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQk[/ame]...


----------



## GSDLoverII




----------



## DharmasMom

Somebody posted that on FB yesterday. It is so freakin cute!! But at the same time I want to know what treat the doggy got!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Oh my word; that was hilarious! Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

hahaha yes! i saw that on FB and reposted it on there! It just made my day!!! stuff like that, no matter how bad a day ive had, always makes me laugh!


----------



## GSDGunner

This was posted on here yesterday as well. Seems it's a very popular video, and with good reason. I too posted it on Facebook. It's hilarious.


----------



## DougGeneration

This was a featured video on YT, that's why. Or if I'm mistaken, I did saw it on the first page. NEVERTHELESS, epic fun.


----------



## Blazings

Aww I wanted to post this video  Good thing I checked first hahah. This video was awesome.


----------

